# Kakashi vs Obito Uchiha fouth shinobi war



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Who do You guys think will win this battle?
Tobi who is Obito Uchiha Or Kakashi with is awesome sharingan!! You vote!
Use photos so I can count the votes.
Thank you


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2013)

Listen, you're new, but you should avoid creating threads regarding battles taking place in the Manga.

Kakashi, RM Naruto, Gai, & Bee couldn't put down Tobi. How would Kakashi alone?


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey it's my mind not yours so what's wrong with it you tell me then!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> Hey it's my mind not yours so what's wrong with it you tell me then!



Excuse me?


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

But Kakashi alone, Obito gave Kakashi the sharingan and he could Kill Kakashi if Kakashi did not have backup


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry I did not mean that first one.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

How would Kakashi beat Obito?I see the battle wounds on the manga and it's not pretty.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 29, 2013)

This fight happened in the manga.

Obito won.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

He Did.
Please Don't tell me Kakashi died!


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

DID KAKASHI DIE


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2013)

No no, he's alive and kicking.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Did Obito Killed Kakashi or not


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok good just making sure.
You guys scared me there of a minute.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait, are you an anime-only person....?


----------



## katanalauncher (Jan 29, 2013)

This is the best thread


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rocky show mercy
Inferno show respect
Joakim3 i already
Santoryu dont give any fuel to the Kakashier
Orochimaru800 dont quote him
Fragile, keep Fragilling
Bleakwinter, you dont have to even solo
Subtle, youre the Sama
Strat, Dont Strat
Nate River, Take this thread very seriously
Crisler, post an actual answer


----------



## Octavian (Jan 29, 2013)

raizen you forgot my


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Hold on! Inferno I like both anime and Manga


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

The name is not Kakashier!
IT'S KAKASHI!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> The name is not Kakashier!
> IT'S KAKASHI!!



If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> The name is not Kakashier!
> IT'S KAKASHI!!


You are a Kakashier. A Kakashist. Thats highly regarded.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rocky915 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


Mercy. Mercy.Mercy.Mercy.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Rocky show mercy
> Inferno show respect
> Joakim3 i already
> Santoryu dont give any fuel to the Kakashier
> ...



Glad to see my name isn't forgotten!


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

12 going on 13 why


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love this guy. Epic.
Hahahahahah


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Alright. Everyone. Lets Explain this matchup to him. Someone Anyone. C'mon


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Come on can we all get along


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2013)

I actually don't mind you. You're kind of amusing.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay. Kakashi. Post a paragraph at least showing how Kakashi could win.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok,were I'm at it's 10:52 
I got a test in the morning
Talk to you all in the morning


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> Talk to you all in the morning



But....


*Spoiler*: __ 



You have a test


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

He has a Test in the morning People
Looks like we got a badass over here


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm 12 years old.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey it's a history test, and I'm not a bad***.
So goodnight


----------



## Inferno (Jan 29, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Rocky show mercy
> *Inferno show respect*
> Joakim3 i already
> Santoryu dont give any fuel to the Kakashier
> ...



 yes sir


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cut him some slack people.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 29, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Ok,were I'm at it's 10:52*
> I got a test in the morning
> Talk to you all in the morning



East Coast, eh...


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> Hey it's a history test, and I'm not a bad***.
> So goodnight


I wanna new thread from you for Tomorrow to discuss.
Think of a Versus match.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

I need to go to bed.
My Sharingan eye hurts you are all my friend.
Good night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok I will make a cool one


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

I from northen Michgan.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

NBD cares
A Family Company.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm from northen michagan.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Weather here it's raining, and there is snow on the grouns


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 29, 2013)

Inferno,ummm did you take my friendship request?


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 29, 2013)

The real NBD convo


----------



## katanalauncher (Jan 30, 2013)

_What's going on here guys?_


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Jan 30, 2013)

Posting in a quality thread.

Also, Kakashi copies Edo Tensei, summons Itachi, Itachi solos.
/thread.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 30, 2013)

So. Where are all of  ya from


----------



## Bonly (Jan 30, 2013)

Posting in a 5 star quality thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the 5stars


----------



## Itachi iz God (Feb 1, 2013)

kakashi beat obito easily. all he do is one fire jutsu


----------



## burstorm (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everybuddy hows it goin


----------



## Seiji (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol what the fuck is goin' on in this thread?


----------



## Meruem (Feb 2, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> The name is not Kakashier!
> IT'S KAKASHI!!



Stop double posting please.  You might get yelled at for it.  Also, this matchup isn't really good because it's happening right now.  Kakashi can't beat him without backup because he won't be able to put him down.  If Obito has his rinnegan and paths, it's a stomp.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not going to yell at you.
It's ok.
I'm last of Hatake.
I'm the son of Sakumo Hatake, and the user of the mirror copy eye.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sharingan Kakashi Hatake said:


> I'm not going to yell at you.
> It's ok.
> I'm last of Hatake.
> I'm the son of Sakumo Hatake, and the user of the mirror copy eye.


Hes right people. Listen to him


----------



## Seiji (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah someone's gotta lock this thread.


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Feb 2, 2013)

I am right.
I'm just suffering Chakra exhaustion.
I will be fine.


----------

